# 96 Maxima Bose stereo help please...



## OneBadLT123 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey, im new and i joined to ask for help with my 96 maxima
Over time the bose stereo was cutting in and out when listening to FM radio. Also when listening to CD's it would cut out sometimes, but once i took the CD out and put it back in it worked fine. Well last week, the radio just cut out completly and now it does not work at all. I checked all the fuses and none of them seem to be blown or damaged...

what i think could be the problem is that the factory amp may have gone out on me. But i do not know its location..

anybody know a way to locate, test or fix the problem? 
any previous expriences?

any help would greatly be appreciated
Thanks
Greg-


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Stock amps usually dont go out from what i've experienced. Pull the head unit out and check for any lose or damaged wires. It might just be the head unit itself.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's the head unit. My mom's 96 Max has problems with the CD player. They all break alot. Try hunting down a repair shop.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Jul 14, 2004)

hsweet, im going to pull out the head unit out tomorrow, and ill keep everyone of your guys updated... thanx for the help


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Jul 14, 2004)

well i tired to pull the head unit out, but i cant figure out how the hell to do it...ive never really worked on this car or any like it because i dont have anything close to a nissan, any idea on how to take it out?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You need a Haynes manuel, it gives you step by step for all of that kind of stuff and you can get the wiring diagrams in there to help you too


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Jul 14, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You need a Haynes manuel, it gives you step by step for all of that kind of stuff and you can get the wiring diagrams in there to help you too


thanks, ill run to the store and purchase one..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I have almost ripped apart my whole car and put it back together with mine. It's a little shady in some areas but most of it is awesome


----------

